# Drag racing ohio



## oval71 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is there A rc dragway in ohio?
Thanks


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

i live in indiana,there used to be a club over in celina ,but it folded up, they did quarter scal and 1/10 scale,i hear over in illinois. there is a great club club.here is their website. www.lynwoodrcdragway.com
Hey Oval71 maybe see if you can generate some interest starting with these Traxxas funny cars and then go from there maybe form a club,where abouts are u in ohio????


----------



## IYIaster (May 16, 2012)

It's hard to start a club.


----------

